
Secret Slave Contracts - simonebrunozzi
https://www.dagbladet.no/nyheter/secret-slave-contracts/70555901
======
simonebrunozzi
Inspired by a comment on HN [0]. Fascinating, and horrifying, story.

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20977148](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20977148)

